
Black Fungus Found in Chernobyl Eats Harmful Radiation - chaostheory
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,276196,00.html
======
gscott
I read this awhile back and it made me wonder why if that fungus could exist
here why it doesn't already exist on other planets. The fact that all sorts of
crazy life forms are here and nowhere else is interesting.

